# Revolver



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

*Revolver
*









1-the viewfinder; 
2-Barrel; 
3-axis of the drum; 
4-spring of the extractor;
5-drum; 
6-Puller; 
7-closing Plate; 
8-closing spring; 
9-Grip; 
10-closing Lever; 
11-frame; 
12-cord guiding ring; 
13-trigger; 
14-trigger Spring; 
15-16 Bolt-Grip; 
17-clamping screw of both gripplates; 
18-side Folder; 19-dog; 
20-elastic dog tail. 
21-Striker; 
22-eccentric lever; 
23-latch drum Latch; 
24-Jumper or trigger guard; 
25-pin joint; 26-kicker Lever

_Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN

_


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What make revolver ? And what's the question ? Or point of information?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The illustration is of a British Enfield No. 2, in .38/200.
This was the standard-issue British sidearm in WW2.


I used to own one, years and years ago.


I, too, wonder why this illustration was posted.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The illustration is of a British Enfield No. 2, in .38/200.
> This was the standard-issue British sidearm in WW2.
> 
> I used to own one, years and years ago.
> ...


"*years and years ago". 
*lol, you made me laugh , thank you.:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My guess would have been a webley.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking the illustration was posted just in case you happen by a yard sale, and the revolver in question is for sale, but it's all in parts in a bucket. 

This way, you can make sure all the parts are present and accounted for. 

The again, I could be wrong.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> "*years and years ago".
> *lol, you made me laugh , thank you.:smt033


Actually, it was purchased in 1958, and I sold it in 1960.

That's just almost 60 years ago.

"Long ago" = five years
"Long, long ago" = 10+ years
"Years ago" = 20+ years
"Years and years ago" = 40+ years
"Ages ago" = 60+ years
"Ages and ages ago" = 80+ years
"Ancient history" = 100+ years

These are well-established terms, used professionally by both old [email protected] and archaeologists.



pic said:


> My guess would have been a webley.


The Webley has a separate trigger-guard, held onto its frame by two screws.
The illustration in this thread shows an integrated trigger-guard, all one piece with the frame.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a Roy Rogers cap revolver to me.......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Going by its English origins, I suggest that it's more like a _Sheena of the Jungle_ cap-gun.
You remember ol' "headlights" Sheena's comic books, don't you?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The one Steve had serial # was 2


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And I kept the serial number when I sold the gun.
I still have it in my collection.

:yawinkle:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Going by its English origins, I suggest that it's more like a _Sheena of the Jungle_ cap-gun.
> You remember ol' "headlights" Sheena's comic books, don't you?


Nope, but I remember 8 pagers..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Nope, but I remember 8 pagers..........


"Tijuana Bibles" was what we called 'em.

The one featuring Joe Palooka was most interesting.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lot of 6 Tijuana Bibles 8 pager Comic Risque Smiling Jack | eBay

1940's-JOE PALOOKA IN "THE LOOSING FIGHT"/8-PAGE TIJUANA BIBLE-RISQUE/RARE | eBay


----------

